# Need a little help catching Stingrays



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

My 6 year old daughter wants to catch a Stingray. We have caught one or two of the dock at night on Old River across from Ono. Is it better to anchor up off the beach or fish in the back waters? Any tips would be greatly appreciated like bait and general location.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Anywhere in the sound or bay, use shrimp or pinfish on a Carolina rig.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

easy to catch anywhere around three mile bridge. Cut bait on bottom i like cut bait over shrimp if you want to be a little more selective. If not shrimp is awesome and will yield more fish that will keep that 6yr having fun. rays only bite if you're trying to catch reds or fish for the table, though. try to get bait to shark fish with and you can't find a ray. 

when it gets pretty out you can sight for them just like reds! put a bait in front of them on a carolina rig and they will eat!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

jeremyledford said:


> e. rays only bite if you're trying to catch reds or fish for the table, though. try to get bait to shark fish with and you can't find a ray.
> 
> LOL that is hitting the nail on the head , I would add that the more you want/need to catch the reds the bigger the rays will be...good luck !


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Lol exactly what J said above...I’ve caught them mostly from shore...biggest one so far off beach while going for pomps...believe he hit a shrimp (other option would have been fishbite) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

All you have to do is set up to catch something else, and you will catch a stingray.
Seems to work pretty well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

I like to walk Pensacola beach with a snag hook and set on Cownose rays. The fight hard, they can jump like hell, and you're guaranteed to see em.


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

I have caught quiet a few off the beach with squid and cut mullet


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

You will probably need to use 30-50lb leader to pull them up on the beach.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

jeremyledford said:


> easy to catch anywhere around three mile bridge. Cut bait on bottom i like cut bait over shrimp if you want to be a little more selective. If not shrimp is awesome and will yield more fish that will keep that 6yr having fun. rays only bite if you're trying to catch reds or fish for the table, though. try to get bait to shark fish with and you can't find a ray.
> 
> when it gets pretty out you can sight for them just like reds! put a bait in front of them on a carolina rig and they will eat!!


LOL same goes when flounder gigging!!


----------



## Chrisrc26 (Oct 20, 2020)

Where can I catch stingray by me in Port St. Lucie


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

don't just catchem for fun, catch and cook, too. just cut out the center and skin the wings. kinda taste like fishy crab meat. yumm.
jack


----------

